# Trouble keeping up with threads ...



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

The topics tend to change after a few post's and then end up with "inside jokes" or personal messages between people who have known each other for awhile (or so it seems). Kinda makes it tough for newbs to get to connect with people. 

This wasn't meant to offend anyone, just an observation.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> The topics tend to change after a few post's and then end up with "inside jokes" or personal messages between people who have known each other for awhile (or so it seems). Kinda makes it tough for newbs to get to connect with people.
> 
> This wasn't meant to offend anyone, just an observation.



No offense here, you just kind of have to jump in. 

(I'll give you a tip, fart and poop jokes are relatively well received here.)


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

Pick a thread and we'll fill you in on all the inside jokes


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No offense here, you just kind of have to jump in.



*CANNONBALL!!!!!*


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay, so Escapist (hahaha, it always starts with him), is a PUA. Stpldpndt likes to argue with Escapist. Chicken likes to support Escapist. Chaz will argue or sex with anyone, but he might be drunk. He's cheating on Jen with Will, who is an iguana. Jen get's all the ass she wants, including Hozay's, even though that's my ass to own. Free is a lion and batman at the same time. And there's a couple of British guys making snarky and well timed remarks at every corner. And Veil has the best style ever. And Melian is the most curmegeony super-hero known to anyone. And don't metion race, PUA, or moobs.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

No running in the pool area 

And yeah... you're right, but join in at any time and things can be okay again.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, so Escapist (hahaha, it always starts with him), is a PUA. Stpldpndt likes to argue with Escapist. Chicken likes to support Escapist. Chaz will argue or sex with anyone, but he might be drunk. He's cheating on Jen with Will, who is an iguana. Jen get's all the ass she wants, including Hozay's, even though that's my ass to own. Free is a lion and batman at the same time. And there's a couple of British guys making snarky and well timed remarks at every corner. And Veil has the best style ever. And Melian is the most curmegeony super-hero known to anyone. And don't metion race, PUA, or moobs.



Seriously, you couldn't ask for a better rundown of this little community.

Bravo.

Oh, and I dropkicked Chaz once for Jen's love.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Seriously, you couldn't ask for a better rundown of this little community.
> 
> Bravo.
> 
> Oh, and I dropkicked Chaz once for Jen's love.



You never dropkicked anyone for me, you bastard!

Hahaha, this whole subrofum is outta control.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

This entire place is a hot mess. Just go along with the nonsense and you'll be added to the mix soon enough.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

This is what makes a community like this one (the BHM/FFA forum) to be so awesome. A small, closeknit group is how it's done :happy:


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, this whole subrofum is outta control.



I can see that. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You never dropkicked anyone for me, you bastard!
> 
> Hahaha, this whole subrofum is outta control.



I haven't YET. I'm going to kick Vicious Vu in the dick though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> I can see that. LOL



We can just make something up about you, and start a rumor. 

Like we can say you're hung like seabiscuit, and then everyone will know you and you'll be right in the mix.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a biscuit would be more accurate, but hey, if they want to fantasize .. more power to em' I say!


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, so Escapist (hahaha, it always starts with him), is a PUA. Stpldpndt likes to argue with Escapist. Chicken likes to support Escapist. Chaz will argue or sex with anyone, but he might be drunk. He's cheating on Jen with Will, who is an iguana. Jen get's all the ass she wants, including Hozay's, even though that's my ass to own. Free is a lion and batman at the same time. And there's a couple of British guys making snarky and well timed remarks at every corner. And Veil has the best style ever. And Melian is the most curmegeony super-hero known to anyone. And don't metion race, PUA, or moobs.



Sounds like that pretty much covers it lol.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We can just make something up about you, and start a rumor.
> 
> Like we can say you're hung like seabiscuit, and then everyone will know you and you'll be right in the mix.



Yea, everyone will be like "omg, it's that guy with the seabiscuit dick." "Let's include him in our activities." 

Just stake a claim on one of the lovely FFA's and it should be golden.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, so Escapist (hahaha, it always starts with him), is a PUA. Stpldpndt likes to argue with Escapist. Chicken likes to support Escapist. Chaz will argue or sex with anyone, but he might be drunk. He's cheating on Jen with Will, who is an iguana. Jen get's all the ass she wants, including Hozay's, even though that's my ass to own. Free is a lion and batman at the same time. And there's a couple of British guys making snarky and well timed remarks at every corner. And Veil has the best style ever. And Melian is the most curmegeony super-hero known to anyone. And don't metion race, PUA, or moobs.



I validate this post **points finger**


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We can just make something up about you, and start a rumor.
> 
> Like we can say you're hung like seabiscuit, and then everyone will know you and you'll be right in the mix.



That trait does makes it easier to find but its also good to have a big strong mouth as well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> That trait does makes it easier to find but its also good to have a big strong mouth as well.



so he's hung like seabiscuit and has a mouth like the rolling stones 40 licks cover?


----------



## djudex (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, so Escapist (hahaha, it always starts with him), is a PUA. Stpldpndt likes to argue with Escapist. Chicken likes to support Escapist. Chaz will argue or sex with anyone, but he might be drunk. He's cheating on Jen with Will, who is an iguana. Jen get's all the ass she wants, including Hozay's, even though that's my ass to own. Free is a lion and batman at the same time. And there's a couple of British guys making snarky and well timed remarks at every corner. And Veil has the best style ever. And Melian is the most curmegeony super-hero known to anyone. And don't metion race, PUA, or moobs.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> This is what makes a community like this one (the BHM/FFA forum) to be so awesome. A small, closeknit group is how it's done :happy:



Which begs the question, who the fuck are you?
Hahaha, sorry, I'm kidding. I like you.

500 posts. I`m such a loser.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, so Escapist (hahaha, it always starts with him), is a PUA. Stpldpndt likes to argue with Escapist. Chicken likes to support Escapist. Chaz will argue or sex with anyone, but he might be drunk. He's cheating on Jen with Will, who is an iguana. Jen get's all the ass she wants, including Hozay's, even though that's my ass to own. Free is a lion and batman at the same time. And there's a couple of British guys making snarky and well timed remarks at every corner. And Veil has the best style ever. And Melian is the most curmegeony super-hero known to anyone. And don't metion race, PUA, or moobs.



OMG I am laughing so fucking hard right now. This is the most accurate description of anything. Ever.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, so Escapist (hahaha, it always starts with him), is a PUA. Stpldpndt likes to argue with Escapist. Chicken likes to support Escapist. Chaz will argue or sex with anyone, but he might be drunk. He's cheating on Jen with Will, who is an iguana. Jen get's all the ass she wants, including Hozay's, even though that's my ass to own. Free is a lion and batman at the same time. And there's a couple of British guys making snarky and well timed remarks at every corner. And Veil has the best style ever. And Melian is the most curmegeony super-hero known to anyone. And don't metion race, PUA, or moobs.





djudex said:


>



Suddenly my stealing of super-delicious gelato doesn't look so bad.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

djudex said:


>



And djudex is the hottest BHM in Canada....and has a nice ass kitchen. And great taste in dining room furniture.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

Now I'm gonna go off topic ... hey Jen, since your the resident SoCal-er ... ever been to Eriberto's AKA "Alberto's" in oceanside or been to any Alberto's in OC? Man I miss those deliscious CARNE ASADA BURRITOS! They have nothing close to that out here in the midwest/south, the closest I've found was taco bell ... BOO!


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so he's hung like seabiscuit and has a mouth like the rolling stones 40 licks cover?



Well I know you have a very large mouth


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Now I'm gonna go off topic ... hey Jen, since your the resident SoCal-er ... ever been to Eriberto's AKA "Alberto's" in oceanside or been to any Alberto's in OC? Man I miss those deliscious CARNE ASADA BURRITOS! They have nothing close to that out here in the midwest/south, the closest I've found was taco bell ... BOO!



OMG Alberto's....chips with guacamole. And the rolled tacos. And the carne asada french fries. I'm a frequent flyer. They have renamed them all to things such as Ariberto's...Albert's...Rigoberto's....I could go on and on. But the food is still so damn good


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

Everytime I go back home I hit it up until I'm about ready to throw up. I always leave SoCal 15 lbs heavier! Oh yeah, those carne asada fries are the bomb-digity. Which Alberto's do you frequent? In OC I ussually got to the one in Garden Grove or the one in Hawain Gardens.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, god, Djudex. I am such a douche, I knew I was forgetting people, but... yeah, I'm a douche. 

Djudex is the Canadian babe of every FFA's dreams.

You got your own post and everything.
Shit, I feel bad.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Everytime I go back home I hit it up until I'm about ready to throw up. I always leave SoCal 15 lbs heavier! Oh yeah, those carne asada fries are the bomb-digity. Which Alberto's do you frequent? In OC I ussually got to the one in Garden Grove or the one in Hawain Gardens.



Garden Grove, Anaheim, Costa Mesa....(insert city here) LOL


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, so


No wonder you people never leave the subforum. It's scary enough in HERE!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> No wonder you people never leave the subforum. It's scary enough in HERE!



I'd like to think that I spread myself out there evenly.

Like a prostitute. Like Dim's mascot prostitute.







Prostitute.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd like to think that I spread myself out there evenly.
> 
> Like a prostitute. Like Dim's mascot prostitute.
> 
> ...



Fucking jailbait.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Fucking jailbait.



<----- fucking feline jailbait prostitute.



feline jailbait prostitute





jailbait prostitute


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Fucking jailbait.



my favorite . . .


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> my favorite . . .



Ooooh mine too....mmm jailbait.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Ooooh mine too....mmm jailbait.



I remember when I was jailbait. Oh those days, how I long for you again. 

I used to get picked up by ALL the older ladies then.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I remember when I was jailbait. Oh those days, how I long for you again.
> 
> I used to get picked up by ALL the older ladies then.



Now all you've got is some youngling getting her rocks off on the fact that you were born in the 80s.


----------



## djudex (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh, god, Djudex. I am such a douche, I knew I was forgetting people, but... yeah, I'm a douche.
> 
> Djudex is the Canadian babe of every FFA's dreams.
> 
> ...



lol don't worry about it eggplant, I'm securely aware of my own awesomosity :happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:

Also, thanks!



JenFromOC said:


> And djudex is the hottest BHM in Canada....and has a nice ass kitchen. And great taste in dining room furniture.



And more thanks! I love you ladies, all of you wonderful Dims gals make my world a more brilliant and joyful place!


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 19, 2010)

Also the marshmallow dragon.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Also the marshmallow dragon.



My brother just came into tell me to stop giggling like a fool and go to sleep. Way to go and blow my cover, Will.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Also the marshmallow dragon.



Am I the only person that had/has nightmares about the Marshmallow Dragon?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I remember when I was jailbait. Oh those days, how I long for you again.
> 
> I used to get picked up by ALL the older ladies then.



Older ladies? *sigh* 1977 wasn't that long ago....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Older ladies? *sigh* 1977 wasn't that long ago....



I didn't say OLD, I said oldER! Just meaning they were older than me. I hear '77 was a great year. There were really good earthy tones in the '77's.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Older ladies? *sigh* 1977 wasn't that long ago....



He didn't say old. He said older.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Older ladies? *sigh* 1977 wasn't that long ago....



It wasn't that long ago we were in footie pajama's watching silver spoon's/punky brewster running around with Go-Bots/Care Bears with out a care in the world... man, those were the days.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

Eh you're all too old for me. Born in the new millennium or GTFO.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Eh you're all too old for me. Born in the new millennium or GTFO.



...Fucking jailbait.


Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

I've lived in three decades, two centuries, and two millenia and I'm not even 20 yet.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I've lived in three decades, two centuries, and two millenia and I'm not even 20 yet.



Please. Stop. I was graduating from 6th grade the year you were born. When I was 18, I thought that 30 year old people were so....old. Now, I'm pretty sure that 40 year olds are old. And so on and so on....

Wow....this post was like, when I was your age....


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd like to think that I spread myself out there evenly.
> 
> Like a prostitute. Like Dim's mascot prostitute.
> 
> ...



**strolls up**

So, I see you don't have any representation..


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Older ladies? *sigh* 1977 wasn't that long ago....



lol nope not long ago at all, your still a young'n to me heheheh 




JenFromOC said:


> Please. Stop. I was graduating from 6th grade the year you were born. When I was 18, I thought that 30 year old people were so....old. Now, I'm pretty sure that 40 year olds are old. And so on and so on....
> 
> Wow....this post was like, when I was your age....



Besides I'd like to say we all the cool stuff, like The ORIGINAL Transformers, Smurf's, and the Rubix cube, no Power Ranger, Pokemon Generational crap can top that.


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> **strolls up**
> 
> So, I see you don't have any representation..



Is that one of those Snow-globe canes or is it one you can blow bubbles with?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

escapist said:


> lol nope not long ago at all, your still a young'n to me heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you remember the Snorks? Cuz I have a really hard time finding people that do....lol


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 20, 2010)

escapist said:


> Is that one of those Snow-globe canes or is it one you can blow bubbles with?



Why you tryin' to hate on my Glittery Snow globe pimp cane you know...Pimpin's got a lot easier since I got this...


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Do you remember the Snorks? Cuz I have a really hard time finding people that do....lol



Hell I'm aware of the snorks.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

The Snorks, Popples, Alf, He-Man/She-Ra, the Hannah-Barbara allstar's that were on that flying ark type boat (can't remember the name of that toon), ducktales, dark-wing duck, jeez this list could go on for days ...


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

Yea, I think I saw them on one of those "I Love the __'s" on vh1.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> The Snorks, Popples, Alf, He-Man/She-Ra, the Hannah-Barbara allstar's that were on that flying ark type boat (can't remember the name of that toon), ducktales, dark-wing duck, jeez this list could go on for days ...



Darkwing Duck and the DuckTales were awesome!


...SNARF SNAAARF!


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Do you remember the Snorks? Cuz I have a really hard time finding people that do....lol



Sadly I do all to well....







.... but I prefer this version!


I'd rather have to watch Fraggle Rock with my little sister. :doh:


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone remember a cartoon about some little animals that lived in a tree ... it was like a koala, chimp, tiger, or something along those lines ... they wore magic shirts. The chimp had a WC Fields/George Burns type personality ... I even think he smoked a cigar.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

oh, BTW, for Smurfs fan's ... Smurf's the movie will be coming to a theatre near you Summer 2011. Looks like they're getting the dreamworks treatment.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

You old people are numbnuts who don't know how the world works...


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> You old people are numbnuts who don't know how the world works...



We don't care as long as you work hard to pay our social security when we retire.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

escapist said:


> We don't care as long as you work hard to pay our social security when we retire.


 
HAHAHA, If were lucky enough to get social security! I plan on scavenging for scrap metal for my retirment.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

escapist said:


> Sadly I do all to well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you'd post a pic of a Snork LOL


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 20, 2010)

Edit...no..but I loved the Gummi Bears lol...and you know who my favorite was..

Tummi Gummi







and 


Galaxy Rangers







and 

Galaxy High


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I knew you'd post a pic of a Snork LOL



I can't help it, I'm a man, I'm visual dammit! :blush: :happy:


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Please. Stop. I was graduating from 6th grade the year you were born. When I was 18, I thought that 30 year old people were so....old. Now, I'm pretty sure that 40 year olds are old. And so on and so on....
> 
> Wow....this post was like, when I was your age....



Wow.... ouch :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel a sense of nostalgia in this thread, now, lol.

How about Pogs? Haha.

Oh man... so many things named off in here that I LOVED as a kid. 

Companies these days haven't left any room for children to use their own imagination. Heck, when I was a kid, a ball and a stick could be visualized to be anything! And would amuse us at no end! Nowadays... kids see a ball and a stick and give you an evil look going "you can't actually be serious."

It's a shame.


----------



## shortfat (Jun 20, 2010)

Children, children, behave yourself. I've lived in 6 decades, 2 of them millenium things, and the US has added two states....AND I CAN GET ONLINE


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I feel a sense of nostalgia in this thread, now, lol.
> 
> How about Pogs? Haha.
> 
> ...



Oh man these guys who were artist for Image comics tried to get me into doing Pogs. ...looking back, yeah I should have done it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> And djudex has a nice ass kitchen.



Ass kitchen??


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ass kitchen??



I have a compulsion to say something quite distastful.....but i shall resist


----------



## djudex (Jun 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ass kitchen??



It's true, I cook up donkeys in my wok! Nothing like eating a fresh piece of ass :eat1:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> Wow.... ouch :doh:



Oh whatever....lol


----------



## Zowie (Jun 20, 2010)

djudex said:


> It's true, I cook up donkeys in my wok! Nothing like eating a fresh piece of ass :eat1:



Do you think I could get a piece of your ass?


----------



## djudex (Jun 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Do you think I could get a piece of your ass?



I think I have enough ass to share.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

djudex said:


> I think I have enough ass to share.



Doesnt everyone?

*shifty eyes*


I'm talking about my donkey, obviously


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

djudex said:


> It's true, I cook up donkeys in my wok! Nothing like eating a fresh piece of ass :eat1:



I love me a hot piece of ass.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 20, 2010)

djudex said:


> It's true, I cook up donkeys in my wok! Nothing like eating a fresh piece of ass :eat1:



Wtf...ahahaha....dangit I can't give rep yet.:bow:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## BigChaz (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn, I've been too busy this weekend. I completely missed my chance to be awesome in this thread.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 20, 2010)

This thread is off topic time to start a new one.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 20, 2010)

As for keeping it up in threads, I have absolutely _no trouble_ whatsoever.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> As for keeping it up in threads, I have absolutely _no trouble_ whatsoever.



You know, I bitch because everyone seems to be on the wrong end of this planet and I'm always going to bed before the good stuff starts.

So, it sucks to be British?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I bitch because everyone seems to be on the wrong end of this planet and I'm always going to bed before the good stuff starts.
> 
> So, it sucks to be British?



I have to be up for work in 5 hours. It's an 11 hour shift.

You decide.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I have to be up for work in 5 hours. It's an 11 hour shift.
> 
> You decide.



GO TO BED.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> GO TO BED.



Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Esther (Jun 20, 2010)

THiS THREAD HAS LOST ME


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm lost in love and I don't know much
Was I thinking aloud and fell out of touch?


----------



## Esther (Jun 20, 2010)

Also... I love caps lock but this forum hates it


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

JUST PUT A LOWERCASE LETTER IN WHITE TEXT i'm so fucking fantastic


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> JUST PUT A LOWERCASE LETTER IN WHITE TEXT i'm so fucking fantastic


 
Oh you are terrible.


----------



## Esther (Jun 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> JUST PUT A LOWERCASE LETTER IN WHITE TEXT i'm so fucking fantastic



Ferris Bueller, you're my hero.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2010)

Esther said:


> Ferris Bueller, you're my hero.



I'm so fucking fantastic. THIS BEARS REPEATING


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 21, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> HAHAHA, If were lucky enough to get social security! I plan on scavenging for scrap metal for my retirment.



Well haha my generation is effing screwed xD.

AND bomb ass thread .


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 21, 2010)

I have to say you guys are the best. You love and respect women so much you stay completely away from them.:bow:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 21, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I have to say you guys are the best. You love and respect women so much you stay completely away from them.:bow:




HOLY CRAP REP REP REP damn it!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 21, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I have to say you guys are the best. You love and respect women so much you stay completely away from them.:bow:



Its hard to get near a woman when we are online so much unless you count porn. lol :doh:


----------



## Melian (Jun 21, 2010)

Man, I go to the cottage for one weekend and the randomness thread of the millenium takes off. 

Now I need to catch up on the "keep up with threads" thread:

ASS
BOOBS
BUTTSEX
COPROPHAGIA
WHORES
RETARDS 
GENOCIDE
RAPE YOUR MOTHER
ROBOTS
VAGINAL DISCHARGE
EARTHBOUND
DJUDEX IS HOT

There. That would have been my approximate contribution in four pages.


----------



## djudex (Jun 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> DJUDEX IS HOT



Damn right :batting:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> Man, I go to the cottage for one weekend and the randomness thread of the millenium takes off.
> 
> Now I need to catch up on the "keep up with threads" thread:
> 
> ...



does it mean anything to you if I say, I thought of you the whole time?


----------



## Melian (Jun 22, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> does it mean anything to you if I say, I thought of you the whole time?



It means _everything _


----------



## RJI (Jun 22, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

<subscribing>


----------

